# Looking to try a carter before I buy.



## jgraeff

Hey guys wanted to know if anyone would loan a carter out either funyaki or gyuto. Around 225-250mm. 

Have been wanting one for a while, but indecisive between carter and Kramer. Haven't had. Chance to use one yet. 

Thanks


----------



## CutFingers

E-mail Carter and ask if he has such a knife provided you give a full deposit. He has employees answer e-mails in a timely manor.


----------



## mhlee

jgraeff said:


> Hey guys wanted to know if anyone would loan a carter out either funyaki or gyuto. Around 225-250mm.
> 
> Have been wanting one for a while, but indecisive between carter and Kramer. Haven't had. Chance to use one yet.
> 
> Thanks



Are you talking about a real Kramer, or a Z Kramer?


----------



## mc2442

LOL, quite a difference in price on the Kramers.


----------



## mhlee

mc2442 said:


> LOL, quite a difference in price on the Kramers.



LOL - Thats why I asked. The Zwilling Kramer is kind of in the price range of a similar Iength Carter - less by a few hundred - but a real Kramer isn't even close.


----------



## jgraeff

Hey guys please I have decided to use my extra money either towards a carter As mentioned or. Kato, 

Would optimally like to try both but if anyone has a 240 mm in either let me know. 

I don't have much to trade but I will insure each knife and guarantee if anything happens to the knife I will reimburse you for the full amount. 

Thanks!


----------



## Matus

I only have smaller Carter (funayuki, 167mm blade) which is very thin. If the bigger Carter knives are made with the same philosophy, than se two knives will have really little in common. What are your preferences for a gyuto?


----------



## jgraeff

Well I like a knife that gets really sharp but will hold an edge I know cater is not great for that but I have been wanting one for my collection.

I like a pretty flat profile but a little belly is ok. I like to have little sticking and great geometry so that it doesn't wedge. 

Also a knife than can stand up to a professional kitchen day in and out. 

Currently I use a Marko 225 in 52100 and a blood root blades 250mm in I think saw blade steel not sure. 

I want like. 240-250mm with better geometry than the BB. 

I have a hybrid Suji/ gyuto In stainless in the works with Pierre

I think the Kato fits the bill better but would still like to give one a shot.


----------



## TB_London

If you were in Europe I'd put mine in the post, US shipping gets expensive and complicated with shipping.

I haven't tried a Kato, but have a lot of other makers in the 240 range. Geometry wise every Carter is not the same, he has a kind of freestyle approach that in my experience either hits the nail directly on the head and is an amazing cutter or veers a little wide of the mark and is so so. The SFGZ range I found more consistent than the HG.

The ones I have are not heavy robust knives, compared to Kato and Watanabe they're laser like, but have better separation than a Kono HD. 

If you buy direct from Carter, I'd order more than one of the same size and pick the one you prefer (assuming he has a returns policy, which I can't imagine he doesn't)


----------



## RRLOVER

TB is 100% correct!!!.....I have 3 carters......1 is amazing and 2 are OK


----------



## XooMG

I have two and agree...one is pretty good but I can improve its cutting performance noticeably with a bit of bevel work. The other requires no real adjustment.


----------



## jgraeff

Dave actually sent me a loaner, it's small funyaki but I like it. For the price I think I would buy another maker though 

I don't like white #1 for the pro environment, just too much to maintain


----------

